# How do I find out what a 66 GTO convertible Tri-power 4 speed is worth



## edolbud (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi I'm trying figure my cars value Its a 66 GTO convertible and its a real 389 tri-power 4 speed car I've owned it since 1978 and finished a full off frame restoration in 2010 (4 year project )since then I've driven it less than 1000 miles and keep it in a climate controlled garage the only non-GM metal is the floors Rally wheels,red line tires, wood wheel ,tilt wheel ,am/fm ,console ,headrests, Rally gauges many other dealer options everything was redone on this car inside and out drives like a new (66) car number on the carbs and even the starter are correct I paid close attention to detail during the restoration Book puts it the 100k range (wouldn't that be nice ) I would like to find out what people are actually buying/selling cars like this for before I decide on selling or not


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You can follow the auction trends, or the people on this and the PY forums who can give you an idea but the best way is to have it professionally appraised. Especially with the amount of money you have invested in it.


----------



## edolbud (Apr 10, 2012)

in 2010 the appraiser had it at 125k which was nice to hear but nobody is going to pay that so I've looked at auctions and they are all over the place most of them say reserve not met so I keep looking for completed sales to find a number my insurance company put it at 90k this year but again it really depends on the current market which is tough to get a read on


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Hagerty puts it between 102 & 130.
IMO Not in today's market.

They also show an average value of just under $60K

Put a number you can live with on it and offer it up for sale,
This will show you if you're in the current range.

Cheers


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Find a few on Ebay and put them on your watch list. Then compare quality and price. You can look up 67's as well. Tri power and original 4 speed is at least a 15/20k add.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Just remember you can always come down but it's hard to go up on the price. But if you price it too high no one will consider it. The key is finding a starting price that both will attract the interest of buyers and is also a price you can live with. If you look at most of the cars on the internet they are offered by dealers. 

From what I can see it's a very nice car. But in today's market if I couldn't take in the 50-60k range I wouldn't waste my time trying to sell it.


----------

